# pine cone casting



## winters98 (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone ever cast\stabilize mini pine cones into blanks?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 20, 2015)

@Jdaschel has . Not sure if @kris stratton or @Final Strut have


----------



## winters98 (Aug 20, 2015)

Think I can just dry some in a toaster oven then cast or think I need to stabilize?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 20, 2015)

winters98 said:


> Think I can just dry some in a toaster oven then cast or think I need to stabilize?



It would be a pain to clean all the resin out from stabilizing. Maybe @TurnTex can chime in .?


----------



## winters98 (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.penblanks.ca/Coffee-bean-and-fusion-pen-blanks/
Wish I could make these


----------



## kris stratton (Aug 20, 2015)

you can just dry the cones and cast.you can make those blanks no problem.


----------



## winters98 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds good will send pics when I make some off to go find some cones


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 20, 2015)

I have done mini pine cone pen blanks. Just put them in your mold and cast. No need to stabilize. They turn out pretty cool. Easy peezy.


----------



## winters98 (Aug 21, 2015)

Do they need to be dried in an oven to ensure the dryness?


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 21, 2015)

If you are going to use alumilite they need to be bone dry.


----------



## Jdaschel (Aug 23, 2015)

Its not that difficult. Just make sure they are dry and pour some resin on them. Coffee beans are the same way. But you need to soak them in DNA to remove some of the oil. Also both of these you need a pressure pot to do.


----------

